# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  MTSS: Mediaal Tibiaal Stress Syndroom

## manouk

Dag allemaal,

Ik heb nu bijna 2 jaar MTSS. Voor de mensen die dat niet weten: het is een verzwakking van het scheenbeen door overbelasting. Het wordt vaak verward met shin splints. Het is eigenlijk een blessure en zo is het bij mij ook ontstaan, maar het is nooit helemaal overgegaan. En het gaat waarschijnlijk ook niet meer over. Als ik erop druk doet het pijn (al helemaal als ik het stoot). Soms heb ik een periode waarin ik er bij het sporten, of zelfs spontaan, last van heb.
Wie heeft er nog meer ervaring met MTSS? Wat zijn de ervaringen? Zijn er mensen bij wie het wel is over gegaan? Wie heeft er tips om ermee om te gaan? (Gewoon fysiek hoor, mentaal valt het reuze mee.)

Groetjes Manouk

----------


## manouk

PS Ik zit op korfbal

----------

